# AFI Directing 2018



## alidir08 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hey everyone I just thought it would be nice to have a place for the AFI directing 2018 hopefuls to communicate. 

I'm Ali a filmmaker living in LA for the past 11 years I sent my directing application in on November 1st and am anxiously waiting to hopefully be notified for an interview sometime in January. 

Happy holidays everyone and good luck going forward.


----------



## Zeno (Dec 16, 2017)

Congratulations on getting your application in for the AFI Directing program. Got my application in for the AFI Directing program as well and hoping to hear back with good news.

Last year I applied to the AFI screenwriting program and was lucky to get an interview (they notified me in February) but did not ultimately get accepted. That said, went to LA to do so and it was great to see it first hand. Much easier to interact face to face, regardless. The next day I interviewed at UCLA and it was a very different vibe.

Debating whether or not I also apply to the screenwriting program again this year too. Really like the head of the screenwriting program, Anna Thomas. I'm more a writer-director so will be interesting if I ultimately get an offer there this time versus, say, Columbia University. The latter are def less strict about staying in your lane.

Be interested to know what your time has been spent doing in LA and why you decided to apply. Also, where else did you? Must say that it is interesting to hear about someone staying in LA for as long as 11 years. Many folks I have known seem to get fed up after a few and then bolt. 

Glad you opened the lines of communication, good luck, and happy holidays!


----------



## alidir08 (Dec 18, 2017)

Zeno said:


> Congratulations on getting your application in for the AFI Directing program. Got my application in for the AFI Directing program as well and hoping to hear back with good news.
> 
> Last year I applied to the AFI screenwriting program and was lucky to get an interview (they notified me in February) but did not ultimately get accepted. That said, went to LA to do so and it was great to see it first hand. Much easier to interact face to face, regardless. The next day I interviewed at UCLA and it was a very different vibe.
> 
> ...


Glad you decided to apply again and I hope you have better luck this time around. This is my second time applying to the directing program I first applied back in 2012, I got selected for an interview as well but ultimately did not get accepted.

I first came to LA at the age of 19 in 2006 and spent the last 11 years working as a writer/director. I made my debut feature film and one short film that got into Cannes short film corner in 2011 which I used to apply for 2012 but wasn't selected. So after 2012 rejection I used that what would be AFI tuition money and made my second feature film with named talent and in the process of submitting to film festivals and working on distribution for that film.  Using footage from my most recent film as part of my submission material and the 5 minute we had to create.

So that's basically my 11 years in LA, I know way too many people to leave after a few years. It's a marathon not a sprint in my mind.


----------



## JA9 (Dec 19, 2017)

Did you guys find the AFI interviews tough or daunting? I read a bunch of past threads on here where people seemed to have mixed reactions/divergent experiences with their interviews.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Dec 20, 2017)

I applied to AFI for directing as well. Submitted my application just before the deadline thanks to having pneumonia during all of November.  I was looking at my Vimeo today and saw they watched a small portion of my "A Discovery" video recently so I'm starting to get anxious now. 

Also applied to Chapman for directing program. I applied the last two years as a screenwriter and was interviewed and waitlisted. The anxiety and impatience of not having my work on screen in recent years prompted me to shoot a short earlier this year and that made me rethink my entire strategy for grad school and led me to applying as a director this time around. I love writing, but I am a director at the end of the day. I love being on set and have spent the better part of the last decade working as an AD and PA.


----------



## nh_filmmaker (Dec 22, 2017)

I am not an AFI directing applicant however I did apply to the producing program. I'm hoping we all get accepted and can collaborate further down the road.


----------



## alidir08 (Dec 28, 2017)

JA9 said:


> Did you guys find the AFI interviews tough or daunting? I read a bunch of past threads on here where people seemed to have mixed reactions/divergent experiences with their interviews.


I didn't find the interviews to be daunting or a tough process it may be a little nerve racking at first but I found that you get comfortable quickly.


----------



## BadouBoy (Dec 31, 2017)

JA9 said:


> Did you guys find the AFI interviews tough or daunting? I read a bunch of past threads on here where people seemed to have mixed reactions/divergent experiences with their interviews.



I applied/was admitted to AFI last year. My interview experience was not daunting, despite my extreme nervousness beforehand. They asked about myself, why I applied to AFI and what I felt the weaknesses of my video submissions were. Also asked about what books I'd read recently. It felt more like a conversation.

PS. I did not enroll.


----------



## JA9 (Jan 3, 2018)

BadouBoy said:


> I applied/was admitted to AFI last year. My interview experience was not daunting, despite my extreme nervousness beforehand. They asked about myself, why I applied to AFI and what I felt the weaknesses of my video submissions were. Also asked about what books I'd read recently. It felt more like a conversation.
> 
> PS. I did not enroll.


 
Not bad!
What led to you deciding against enrolling?


----------



## paolz317 (Jan 9, 2018)

If anyone has any questions about what AFI is like let me know! I'm a current screenwriting fellow but can answer questions about other disciplines as well as general questions about the school, our new awesome Dean, etc.


----------



## Zeno (Jan 10, 2018)

JA9 said:


> Did you guys find the AFI interviews tough or daunting? I read a bunch of past threads on here where people seemed to have mixed reactions/divergent experiences with their interviews.



My interview for AFI screenwriting, last year, was interesting, to say the least. One of the interviewers looked extremely fatigued, admitting that they had done a slew of interviews this year and, per them, this was the home stretch. They got into some personal details shared in my statement that I think could have been handled more delicately. But, I could have been as forceful and blunt back. Suffice to say, other interviews (UCLA, Columbia) felt more like relaxed conversations in the duration while AFI felt more like a sharp interview at times. Like I say, they were probably burned out on interviews with their energy flagging. Guess my takeaway is to go in zen and calm but ready to adjust your approach if need be. There are many factors involved in these interviews beyond just the interview itself. And it is on you as much as them to change the temperature up or down.


----------



## JA9 (Jan 10, 2018)

paolz317 said:


> If anyone has any questions about what AFI is like let me know! I'm a current screenwriting fellow but can answer questions about other disciplines as well as general questions about the school, our new awesome Dean, etc.



Hey paolz, Is there a split focus on Film and TV at AFI for directors? Is it the same for screenwriters? 
Also, do most fellows leave the program with managers if they didn't come in with any? 

And ignoring the fact there's a market to consider, are students encouraged to write freely, story wise? Be risky? Non-P.C. (if they want)?


----------



## Erin Dane (Jan 10, 2018)

Zeno said:


> My interview for AFI screenwriting, last year, was interesting, to say the least. One of the interviewers looked extremely fatigued, admitting that they had done a slew of interviews this year and, per them, this was the home stretch. They got into some personal details shared in my statement that I think could have been handled more delicately. But, I could have been as forceful and blunt back. Suffice to say, other interviews (UCLA, Columbia) felt more like relaxed conversations in the duration while AFI felt more like a sharp interview at times. Like I say, they were probably burned out on interviews with their energy flagging. Guess my takeaway is to go in zen and calm but ready to adjust your approach if need be. There are many factors involved in these interviews beyond just the interview itself. And it is on you as much as them to change the temperature up or down.



This is spot on. I interviewed in 16' and had a very similar experience. You nailed it at the end "it is on you as much as them to change the temperature..." Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alidir08 (Jan 12, 2018)

Has anyone heard back from AFI regarding interviews?


----------



## Underoath (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm applying soon to the producing program. Anyone know how the scholarships usually look?


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 15, 2018)

Based on previous years it looks like this week is the earliest interview invitations go out.


----------



## paolz317 (Jan 16, 2018)

JA9 said:


> Hey paolz, Is there a split focus on Film and TV at AFI for directors? Is it the same for screenwriters?
> Also, do most fellows leave the program with managers if they didn't come in with any?
> 
> And ignoring the fact there's a market to consider, are students encouraged to write freely, story wise? Be risky? Non-P.C. (if they want)?



There is not a split focus on film and TV for either directors or screenwriters. However, students aren't barred from choosing one over the other in what they present/write. During the first year, all students participate in Cycle projects - they are short films that are meant to be practice for actually shooting a film (you get a budget, equipment, find a location, etc.) First one is helmed by directors, second by writers, and third by producers. For each of those projects you may present an idea that runs like a proof of concept for a TV pilot or just shoot a short film. 

For the managers question, it really depends on the work that you put it and how you market yourself, as well as the connections that you make with alum, professors, and fellow students. They have a strong focus on internships and are dedicated to helping you find them. Additionally, the fact that it's located in LA is a huge plus because you are right in the middle of the industry. Additionally, alum often contact the office at AFI to seek out interns. I've heard of and talked to multiple writers who had landed a job/manager/agent even before they graduated from AFI. 

Students are highly highly encouraged to write and make whatever they want. Cycles especially are a great way to explore, as they are school exercises that never leave AFI. Taking risks is thus encouraged, so that students can explore different styles and find their voice.


----------



## Scyther (Jan 17, 2018)

alidir08 said:


> Has anyone heard back from AFI regarding interviews?



I'm a prospective MFA student in screenwriting. They emailed me this afternoon letting me know that I was selected for an interview, which is in two weeks.


----------



## civetta (Jan 17, 2018)

Scyther said:


> I'm a prospective MFA student in screenwriting. They emailed me this afternoon letting me know that I was selected for an interview, which is in two weeks.


great! when did you apply?


----------



## Jiaying Hu (Jan 17, 2018)

I got an email from Jill Murrin today to inform me I was selected for the interview for the Directing program. Has anyone here also got the email???


----------



## Zeno (Jan 17, 2018)

Congrats Scyther and Jiaying Hu! Be interested to know the date you folks each officially submitted your applications to AFI. Also, are you two going to put all your info up on the 2018 spreadsheet? It's here: Tracking application status (Google Sheets) Reading lots of posts about people feeling anxious about their prospects and this info provides useful incite and, perhaps, real comfort, to our fellow grad applicants. That's why I did it!


----------



## Jiaying Hu (Jan 17, 2018)

Zeno said:


> Congrats Scyther and Jiaying Hu! Be interested to know the date you folks each officially submitted your applications to AFI. Also, are you two going to put all your info up on the 2018 spreadsheet? It's here: Tracking application status (Google Sheets) Reading lots of posts about people feeling anxious about their prospects and this info provides useful incite and, perhaps, real comfort, to our fellow grad applicants. That's why I did it!



Thank you!

I submitted my application on Nov.29
Of course, I will fill in the form.

Do you have any interview tips? lol. This is my first time. Kind of worrying about it.


----------



## Zeno (Jan 17, 2018)

That's interesting. I applied to AFI directing and AFI screenwriting this year. My submit dates were Nov. 30 and January 2nd, respectively. Have not heard back this year but I did get invited to interview last year in screenwriting. To answer your query about interviewing -

First tip, don't worry. Ha. Seriously, best thing to be is yourself. That should come naturally so just let it flow. It's always when you try to be something you're not that you trip up in interviews. But, I would also recommend reading this: Film School MFA Application advice from Accepted Students

Beyond that, familiarize yourself better with everything you've submitted and be prepared to answer pointed questions about it, strengths and weaknesses. They may even get into what you reveal in your essay, sometimes personal stuff. They had no problem asking me. But they will also want to hear an idea of what kind of director you aspire to be and who and what has influenced you.

You really need to have a few filmmakers and some key films ready to talk about because they will ask. Finally, practice only because it will get you hardened for what is always less time than you think.

Understand that they are thinking that they have to work with you as much as you them. So, much of this is just feeling you out so they know they have someone they will have a positive experience with. Good luck!


----------



## Jiaying Hu (Jan 17, 2018)

Zeno said:


> That's interesting. I applied to AFI directing and AFI screenwriting this year. My submit dates were Nov. 30 and January 2nd, respectively. Have not heard back this year but I did get invited to interview last year in screenwriting. To answer your query about interviewing -
> 
> First tip, don't worry. Ha. Seriously, best thing to be is yourself. That should come naturally so just let it flow. It's always when you try to be something you're not that you trip up in interviews. But, I would also recommend reading this: Film School MFA Application advice from Accepted Students
> 
> Beyond that, familiarize yourself better with everything you've submitted and be prepared to answer pointed questions about it, strengths and weaknesses. They may even get into what you reveal in your essay. But they will also want to hear an idea of what kind of director you aspire to be and who and what has influenced you. You really need to have a few filmmakers and some key films in ready to talk about because they will ask. Good luck!



Thank you for giving so many advices!!

Finger crossed for you!!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 18, 2018)

Jiaying Hu said:


> I got an email from Jill Murrin today to inform me I was selected for the interview for the Directing program. Has anyone here also got the email???


Congrats! That's awesome! 

I checked my vimeo stats today and it looks like they've watched my Discovery video a second time and have now watched the short I submitted so I'm going to anxiously stare at my email until all eternity now.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 18, 2018)

I think I'm going to throw up. I got an interview too!


----------



## Jiaying Hu (Jan 18, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> I think I'm going to throw up. I got an interview too!



Congrats!
You are in the DIRECTING program too?
Be interested to know your interview time.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 18, 2018)

Jiaying Hu said:


> Congrats!
> You are in the DIRECTING program too?
> Be interested to know your interview time.


Yes! Applied to directing!  Sent in my application just before the deadline because I had pneumonia at the end of October and into November. 
It's Friday Feb 2nd. I dropped my whole day and figured out travel arrangements - I live in Michigan currently. Not a lot of notice for people to travel, but I can visit some family while I'm in town and get out of the cold winter weather for a while.


----------



## Scyther (Jan 19, 2018)

civetta said:


> great! when did you apply?


Hey! I applied on 12/8/2017. Jill Murin also emailed me. 

This is was my response. "You can't see this, but after much celebration, I've become lodged in my ceiling. Send help."


----------



## Scyther (Jan 19, 2018)

Zeno said:


> Congrats Scyther and Jiaying Hu! Be interested to know the date you folks each officially submitted your applications to AFI. Also, are you two going to put all your info up on the 2018 spreadsheet? It's here: Tracking application status (Google Sheets) Reading lots of posts about people feeling anxious about their prospects and this info provides useful incite and, perhaps, real comfort, to our fellow grad applicants. That's why I did it!


 I updated.


----------



## Scyther (Jan 19, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> I think I'm going to throw up. I got an interview too!


I had that same feeling. Had to make sure it wasn't a joke.


----------



## Jiaying Hu (Jan 19, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> Yes! Applied to directing!  Sent in my application just before the deadline because I had pneumonia at the end of October and into November.
> It's Friday Feb 2nd. I dropped my whole day and figured out travel arrangements - I live in Michigan currently. Not a lot of notice for people to travel, but I can visit some family while I'm in town and get out of the cold winter weather for a while.



Sorry about the pneumonia. But you got the interview anyway !!

I couldn't make it in person because I live in China. 
It's great to have a short trip in this cold weather. 
Hope we both get in! lol


----------



## Sachin Dheeraj (Jan 19, 2018)

Congrats and good luck with your interviews guys! I applied to AFI Directing as well and am eagerly waiting to hear back from them. My submission date was Nov 17th and I'm frantically checking my emails every hour. This phase is nervous AF lol


----------



## alidir08 (Jan 22, 2018)

Jiaying Hu said:


> I got an email from Jill Murrin today to inform me I was selected for the interview for the Directing program. Has anyone here also got the email???



That's fantastic congrats! When did you submit and are you doing a skype or in person interview?


----------



## Jiaying Hu (Jan 22, 2018)

alidir08 said:


> That's fantastic congrats! When did you submit and are you doing a skype or in person interview?



Thanks!
I submitted the application on Nov.29
I'm going to do a Skype. ;-p


----------



## nh_filmmaker (Jan 22, 2018)

Received my notification of interview for the Producing Program today!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 23, 2018)

paolz317 said:


> If anyone has any questions about what AFI is like let me know! I'm a current screenwriting fellow but can answer questions about other disciplines as well as general questions about the school, our new awesome Dean, etc.



How has the transition gone with the new Dean? Does the faculty seem like they're happier with the current administration? I'm hoping things have settled down a lot after Jan's outser.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 31, 2018)

Anyone have their interview yet?


----------



## civetta (Jan 31, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> Anyone have their interview yet?


according to the sheet, at least 3 applicants have been already interviewed.


----------



## luckypig (Jan 31, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> Anyone have their interview yet?



Hey, I had my interview Monday for the screenwriting program. It's a conversation, they don't try to trick you or test you. They told me that they ask everybody this question "do you know how much it cost?" "do you know how you're going to pay for it?" blablabla but, I just said yes - even if I don't - and they believed me... They also asked several times if I had any questions for them.


----------



## luckypig (Jan 31, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> Anyone have their interview yet?



Oh and also they asked me to pitch them my next script. So you should definitely prepare that question. It seems like something they also ask everyone. Hope that helps!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 31, 2018)

luckypig said:


> Oh and also they asked me to pitch them my next script. So you should definitely prepare that question. It seems like something they also ask everyone. Hope that helps!


Sounds like it went well for you! That's great. Now the long wait till April notifications.


----------



## luckypig (Jan 31, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> Sounds like it went well for you! That's great. Now the long wait till April notifications.



Oh you never know... But fingers crossed! Good luck for your interview!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Feb 3, 2018)

I posted in the general 2018 applications thread with a post from a couple years ago about a forum member's experience interviewing at AFi. Here's a link in case you missed it: 2015 Interviews - Acceptances - Rejections


----------



## hellobfoan (Feb 6, 2018)

nh_filmmaker said:


> Received my notification of interview for the Producing Program today!



Hey nh_filmmaker
Congratulations~ Have you finished your interview yet? Could you please tell me how it went? What did they ask? Thank you so much!!!


----------



## nh_filmmaker (Feb 7, 2018)

hellobfoan said:


> Hey nh_filmmaker
> Congratulations~ Have you finished your interview yet? Could you please tell me how it went? What did they ask? Thank you so much!!!



I actually have my interview today! But i will let you know how it went as soon as its over!


----------



## hellobfoan (Feb 7, 2018)

nh_filmmaker said:


> I actually have my interview today! But i will let you know how it went as soon as its over!



Good luck to you! I'll have mine a week later. Thank you so much. Hope it went well!


----------



## nh_filmmaker (Feb 8, 2018)

hellobfoan said:


> Good luck to you! I'll have mine a week later. Thank you so much. Hope it went well!



Interview went great! Neil and Betsy were super nice. I found out during my interview that Betsy and a past employer of mine were good friends. So that was pretty neat! It was super short, on like 25 minutes and they asked some very generic college interview questions, "Why AFI?" "What made you want to be a producer?" "How do you plan to finance your MFA?" The best thing you can do at this point is to relax and be yourself. The two interviews I've had now have been very casual. If you were granted an interview, you clearly looked like a good applicant on paper. They just want to see what you look like and have a face-to-face interaction. So take a deep breath, have fun, and best of luck!


----------



## hellobfoan (Feb 8, 2018)

nh_filmmaker said:


> Interview went great! Neil and Betsy were super nice. I found out during my interview that Betsy and a past employer of mine were good friends. So that was pretty neat! It was super short, on like 25 minutes and they asked some very generic college interview questions, "Why AFI?" "What made you want to be a producer?" "How do you plan to finance your MFA?" The best thing you can do at this point is to relax and be yourself. The two interviews I've had now have been very casual. If you were granted an interview, you clearly looked like a good applicant on paper. They just want to see what you look like and have a face-to-face interaction. So take a deep breath, have fun, and best of luck!



Thank you so much. I'm pretty nervous actually and I'm gonna have an Columbia Creative Producing interview the day before AFI. Your words are really helpful. Thanks a lot! Hope we both get in.


----------



## Sachin Dheeraj (Feb 9, 2018)

I almost fainted. Scored an interview for the Directing program!! Fingers Crossed!!


----------



## Zeno (Feb 9, 2018)

Sachin Dheeraj said:


> I almost fainted. Scored an interview for the Directing program!! Fingers Crossed!!


Congrats Sachin! Best of luck!


----------



## Sachin Dheeraj (Feb 9, 2018)

Zeno said:


> Congrats Sachin! Best of luck!



Thanks a lot Zeno! Good luck to you as well. Do let me know how your interview went


----------



## Ram GM (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi @Sachin Dheeraj I'm interviewing on Feb 20th for the Directing program. Got the mail yesterday. Best of luck mate! Are you attending in person or through Skype?


----------



## Sachin Dheeraj (Feb 10, 2018)

Ram GM said:


> Hi @Sachin Dheeraj I'm interviewing on Feb 20th for the Directing program. Got the mail yesterday. Best of luck mate! Are you attending in person or through Skype?



Congrats buddy! I'll be attending in person on March 9th. Good luck to you. Looking forward to hear your interview experience as well.


----------



## azi (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi everyone. I'm still trying to figure our how this site works. Thanks for interesting interview tips. Mine is on March 5th. Very excited about the opportunity.


----------



## Zeno (Feb 11, 2018)

luckypig said:


> Oh and also they asked me to pitch them my next script. So you should definitely prepare that question. It seems like something they also ask everyone. Hope that helps!


Thanks for sharing luckypig. When I interviewed last year, they didn't ask for a pitch. So, a super useful update. Have one on March 5th too. Cont'd good luck to us all!


----------



## Shuyao Chen (Feb 12, 2018)

Jiaying Hu said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I submitted my application on Nov.29
> Of course, I will fill in the form.
> ...



I'm interviewing with AFI on Feb 28th. Can I add you on WeChat?


----------



## Sunmin Inn (Feb 12, 2018)

Hey guys!

I just came back from my interview for the Directing program earlier today!

My interviewers were Peter Markham and Perry Lang.
It was extremely chill and relaxing, but the questions came at me very sharp. I made sure that I said everything I needed to say in a conversational tone. We had a few laughs, but we had a great debate on certain films and directors that I loved, especially Korea's films and the reason for all the sex and violence. After that, we discussed my films for a good 10 - 15 minutes and talked about specific scenes. Some other subjects were about VR, my hobbies, books I read, can I afford school, etc. All in all, there were no questions that I didn't expect to be asked. 

I think I did well, but you never know what the results are going to be.
Peter did say that he had fun with the conversation and that I put him at ease right away. Perry mentioned that he very much respected that I changed my whole life to pursue a different career, so I think its a good thing!
Anyway, I hope that was helpful to everyone else interviewing for the Directing program!
Good luck everyone!

- Sunmin


----------



## Sachin Dheeraj (Feb 12, 2018)

Sunmin Inn said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I just came back from my interview for the Directing program earlier today!
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience


----------



## eastcoaster2018 (Feb 13, 2018)

Had my interview for AFI Screenwriting today with two gentlemen who were very polite and friendly. They allowed a lot of time for response, and it was much more of a "getting to know you" conversation than a deluge of questions that usually comes with job interviews. One thing I was a little unprepared for was the specificity they wanted with respect to the question of funding. For anyone else interviewing, it's important that you really know how you're going to pay for school (whether that means citing scholarships or having money saved, etc.).


----------



## civetta (Feb 13, 2018)

eastcoaster2018 said:


> Had my interview for AFI Screenwriting today with two gentlemen who were very polite and friendly. They allowed a lot of time for response, and it was much more of a "getting to know you" conversation than a deluge of questions that usually comes with job interviews. One thing I was a little unprepared for was the specificity they wanted with respect to the question of funding. For anyone else interviewing, it's important that you really know how you're going to pay for school (whether that means citing scholarships or having money saved, etc.).


was it in person or skype interview?


----------



## eastcoaster2018 (Feb 13, 2018)

civetta said:


> was it in person or skype interview?



It was over Skype!


----------



## Ram GM (Feb 21, 2018)

Had my Skype interview today with Peter and Paulette. They were really nice and made me feel at home. Anybody who is yet to attend the interview, there is this Info packet that they send along with the interview confirmation. Go thru the general details and your discipline specific details completely. They might ask you qns from that and you would come off not so good if you are not familiar with the program. And go through ur written samples and visual portfolio. Try to have something ready when they ask you about what drives the filmmaker in you, the kind of films you want to make. And most importantly, Peter is the Directing head of the program and will ask most of the questions and he is extremely well read and kind of quotes lines from books he has read that relates to the topic at hand, whatever topic it maybe. There's really no way you can outsmart him and you also shudnt. But youll also come of as too fake if you agree with him on everything. He will disagree with you on lots of stuff, he is a really perceptive and learned person. He can make you before you blink an eye. So kind of be sincere and state your points and arguments and don't try to be too pleasing by agreeing with him all the time. But make sure you acknowledge that both perspectives are equally valid and still try and hold your ground. But they were really really nice people. This is my first time doing this and they made me feel super comfortable, even though it was a skype interview. And towards the end I asked them if they have any ongoing initiatives to encourage diverse voices that might deviate from the mainstream both narratively and culturally. They assured me that 43% of fellows are international and I was in good hands. It was a relief. I still feel that I came across as too cheesy at places, but that's just me! And also have your financial plan ready very specifically. I was a bit nervous and tired as it was morning 6 AM and I had just two hours of sleep and an empty stomach. Good luck with your interviews. Feel free to reach out to me if you have any other qns regarding the interview process.


----------



## Sachin Dheeraj (Feb 21, 2018)

Ram GM said:


> Had my Skype interview today with Peter and Paulette. They were really nice and made me feel at home. Anybody who is yet to attend the interview, there is this Info packet that they send along with the interview confirmation. Go thru the general details and your discipline specific details completely. They might ask you qns from that and you would come off not so good if you are not familiar with the program. And go through ur written samples and visual portfolio. Try to have something ready when they ask you about what drives the filmmaker in you, the kind of films you want to make. And most importantly, Peter is the Directing head of the program and will ask most of the questions and he is extremely well read and kind of quotes lines from books he has read that relates to the topic at hand, whatever topic it maybe. There's really no way you can outsmart him and you also shudnt. But youll also come of as too fake if you agree with him on everything. He will disagree with you on lots of stuff, he is a really perceptive and learned person. He can make you before you blink an eye. So kind of be sincere and state your points and arguments and don't try to be too pleasing by agreeing with him all the time. But make sure you acknowledge that both perspectives are equally valid and still try and hold your ground. But they were really really nice people. This is my first time doing this and they made me feel super comfortable, even though it was a skype interview. And towards the end I asked them if they have any ongoing initiatives to encourage diverse voices that might deviate from the mainstream both narratively and culturally. They assured me that 43% of fellows are international and I was in good hands. It was a relief. I still feel that I came across as too cheesy at places, but that's just me! And also have your financial plan ready very specifically. I was a bit nervous and tired as it was morning 6 AM and I had just two hours of sleep and an empty stomach. Good luck with your interviews. Feel free to reach out to me if you have any other qns regarding the interview process.


Thanks for sharing this Ram. Good luck to you


----------



## Ram GM (Feb 21, 2018)

Good luck to you too mate @Sachin Dheeraj , anyone else who had attended the interview already, did they give you any notification date?!


----------



## Sachin Dheeraj (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks Ram! I believe the decision dates are posted on their website as April 2nd, 2018 for Screenwriting and Directing programs.


----------



## Ram GM (Feb 21, 2018)

@Sachin Dheeraj thanks for the info Sachin. Congrats with the UTA admit again, I saw ur profile in the spreadsheet man, you have a really good GPA. I am not a really academically inclined guy and no wonder I was snubbed by UTA( ud realise how poor I am if you see my academic sample haha, I had never published an academic article in college and I just kinda made something up! ). It's a great thing you got selected, I heard UTA is more of an academic school and you'll do really well there! 

Good luck with your AFI interview too Sachin and do you know if UCLA has sent out all the invites for interviews. Just hoping they haven't!


----------



## Sachin Dheeraj (Feb 21, 2018)

Ram GM said:


> @Sachin Dheeraj thanks for the info Sachin. Congrats with the UTA admit again, I saw ur profile in the spreadsheet man, you have a really good GPA. I am not a really academically inclined guy and no wonder I was snubbed by UTA( ud realise how poor I am if you see my academic sample haha, I had never published an academic article in college and I just kinda made something up! ). It's a great thing you got selected, I heard UTA is more of an academic school and you'll do really well there!
> 
> Good luck with your AFI interview too Sachin and do you know if UCLA has sent out all the invites for interviews. Just hoping they haven't!


Thanks Ram. Yes, I really like UTA's program. But however I want to see how AFI interview goes before I accept the offer. As far as UCLA goes, I'm not sure man. This year their application system was too messy and it's hard to say what they're going to do. Again, I wish you all the best on whatever program you'd be choosing. Cheers!


----------



## Zeno (Feb 22, 2018)

Hey Ram, thank much for posting about your AFI directing interview! I'm re-reading the admissions applicant candidate packet very carefully. Had an interview for the screenwriting program last year (and have another for screenwriting this year) but want a good shot at directing. Be interested if you have more to report about their "what drives the filmmaker in you question" plus the "what kind of films do you want to make" question. Wonder how much they would respond to a broader thematic answer versus a more specific answer. My subject matter is often different but themes repeat themselves. Also, I'm driven by issues concerning class. I like that you said that you should state your points firmly and not be too agreeable and, yet, acknowledge the value of what they say. Certainly, they want to know you are confident and have opinions and, yet, you appreciate the points of views of others. That's a key test of being collaborative. Remember the financial inquiry last year and I think I gave a janky answer. So, good to be reminded about it. Last year I did my screenwriting interview in person in Los Angeles and decided I could go Skype this time. Would rather be in person but want to save the expense and give it a shot. Definitely wearing a tie this time.


----------



## alidir08 (Feb 28, 2018)

Ahhhh I'm starting to get worried and frustrated I still haven't heard back from AFI about having an interview. I know that interviews go until the April deadline so there is still the whole month of March but geez I just want that email! #endrant


----------



## yorkfu (Mar 1, 2018)

Shuyao Chen said:


> I'm interviewing with AFI on Feb 28th. Can I add you on WeChat?


Hello Shuyao, I'm going to have interview with AFI, may I have your Wechat?


----------



## paolz317 (Mar 2, 2018)

Best of luck to all of you who've interviewed and who have yet to interview! If you guys have any questions about what happens after you're admitted and how your bootcamp/first semester launches off, just shoot me a PM! 

Once you are admitted you will be matched to an alumni mentor and a second year mentor from the current class, so you'll have someone to guide you through the process. Your first year will be a crazy time - get you sleep in now lol


----------



## Nate Dogg DPG (Mar 5, 2018)

alidir08 said:


> Ahhhh I'm starting to get worried and frustrated I still haven't heard back from AFI about having an interview. I know that interviews go until the April deadline so there is still the whole month of March but geez I just want that email! #endrant



Hey man, are you sure about interview notifications running through March? I'd already given up hope...


----------



## alidir08 (Mar 7, 2018)

Nate Dogg DPG said:


> Hey man, are you sure about interview notifications running through March? I'd already given up hope...


Yeah man positive, if you go back and look at your email they sent when you completed your application it says that the interview process starts in February and can go just a few days before a disciplline's notification date.


----------



## alidir08 (Mar 9, 2018)

I got an email from Trina last night regarding financial aid. I was just wondering if any of you got this as well last night like if it was a massive blast email? OR those of you who got interviews did you get that financial aid email before you got your interview notification? 

Just wondering if I should hope for good news regarding my interview.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 9, 2018)

alidir08 said:


> I got an email from Trina last night regarding financial aid. I was just wondering if any of you got this as well last night like if it was a massive blast email? OR those of you who got interviews did you get that financial aid email before you got your interview notification?
> 
> Just wondering if I should hope for good news regarding my interview.


It's a standard email. I got mine same time you did. They talk about it in previous years admissions processes as a blast email.


----------



## civetta (Mar 9, 2018)

hm, I didn't get any email or maybe it was just for directing applicants?


----------



## zinala (Mar 9, 2018)

civetta said:


> hm, I didn't get any email or maybe it was just for directing applicants?



I'm a screenwriting applicant. Interviewed in late January. Got the same email last night as well.


----------



## civetta (Mar 9, 2018)

zinala said:


> I'm a screenwriting applicant. Interviewed in late January. Got the same email last night as well.


now I'm worried because I'm a screenwriting applicant too, and I had my interview this Monday


----------



## alidir08 (Mar 9, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> It's a standard email. I got mine same time you did. They talk about it in previous years admissions processes as a blast email.


thank you for the reply. I'm still having hope I'll get an interview based on previous years in the spreadsheet people still get interviewed in mid late march.


----------



## zinala (Mar 9, 2018)

civetta said:


> now I'm worried because I'm a screenwriting applicant too, and I had my interview this Monday


They use phrases like "should you be accepted..." in the e-mail. Unless there's some weird median applicant status, I think you're ok.


----------



## zinala (Mar 9, 2018)

civetta said:


> now I'm worried because I'm a screenwriting applicant too, and I had my interview this Monday


They use phrases like "should you be accepted..." in the e-mail. Unless there's a weird median applicant status, you should be ok.

*Delete for redundancy please, thanks.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 9, 2018)

zinala said:


> They use phrases like "should you be accepted..." in the e-mail. Unless there's a weird median applicant status, you should be ok.
> 
> *Delete for redundancy please, thanks.


 Exactly. It's just a standard email. LIkely the send them out en masse for each discipline so I wouldn't worry or overthink it as a good vs bad thing.


----------



## zinala (Mar 9, 2018)

On another note, April 2nd is inching closer. I can't stand it.


----------



## Nate Dogg DPG (Mar 9, 2018)

alidir08 said:


> Yeah man positive, if you go back and look at your email they sent when you completed your application it says that the interview process starts in February and can go just a few days before a disciplline's notification date.



Okay awesome. Thanks!


----------



## luckypig (Mar 10, 2018)

@civetta I didn't receive the email, would you mind telling me what it said?


----------



## civetta (Mar 10, 2018)

luckypig said:


> @civetta I didn't receive the email, would you mind telling me what it said?


actually, as I said earlier, I didn't get an email too, so we should ask other people about it ))


----------



## zinala (Mar 10, 2018)

civetta said:


> actually, as I said earlier, I didn't get an email too, so we should ask other people about it ))


It's a generic financial aid letter. I think all of the information in the email is actually either on their website or in the resource packet that was emailed to us in preparation for our interview.


----------



## alidir08 (Mar 12, 2018)

Three weeks until April 2nd and I still have faith I'll get selected for an interview. To all of us who haven't interviewed yet it ain't over till it's over!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 13, 2018)

Personally I'm going a little crazy waiting for notification date! Trying to focus on all the other goals and projects I have but I also want to know if I'll be moving to LA this summer so yeah... Glad I'm not the only one feeling anxious!


----------



## zinala (Mar 13, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> Personally I'm going a little crazy waiting for notification date! Trying to focus on all the other goals and projects I have but I also want to know if I'll be moving to LA this summer so yeah... Glad I'm not the only one feeling anxious!


20 more days. How did you feel right after your interview?


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 13, 2018)

zinala said:


> 20 more days. How did you feel right after your interview?


I felt really good and positive. Trying to hold on to that feeling. Night and day difference from my UCLA screenwriting interview that I bombed last year. I knew that would be a rejection. I feel more hopeful this year but I'm trying to keep my head neutral so I don't mind up disappointed if I don't get in.


----------



## Sunmin Inn (Mar 13, 2018)

Hey Guys,

I didn't receive a financial aid letter, but i'm also international.
I'm wondering if its either because i'm no longer being considered after my interview, or because of my status? Are there any other internationals who got financial aid letters?

Looking forward to hearing back from you guys!


----------



## civetta (Mar 13, 2018)

Sunmin Inn said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I didn't receive a financial aid letter, but i'm also international.
> I'm wondering if its either because i'm no longer being considered after my interview, or because of my status? Are there any other internationals who got financial aid letters?
> ...


hey, I'm also an international applicant for the Screenwriting program and I didn't get any email from financial aid office. I don't know why we didn't get this email


----------



## Sachin Dheeraj (Mar 13, 2018)

Sunmin Inn said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I didn't receive a financial aid letter, but i'm also international.
> I'm wondering if its either because i'm no longer being considered after my interview, or because of my status? Are there any other internationals who got financial aid letters?
> ...


I'm assuming it's nothing to worry about. We internationals do not qualify for financial aid from what I heard. Hence we can disregard that email. Plus all that financial information is already covered in the prospective interview packet given to us. Our best bet is the AFI scholarship. We'll find out about it in our admit letter.


----------



## BlvckGods (Mar 14, 2018)

what up everybody, i applied for screenwriting to AFI, had my interview March 5th and i am now waiting on April 2nd


----------



## BlvckGods (Mar 14, 2018)

But who else applied and how are all of y'all feeling?


----------



## Joe McDonough (Mar 14, 2018)

As a screenwriting applicant who also hasn't been contacted for an interview, I can understand anxiety or even expectation of being denied. I was denied last year for directing, never got an interview either. My work could be better but I'd also venture to bet it's better than a lot of what they get. So all I can say is, it's a tough program. And you can never know if your work is simply not good enough to make the cut or just not what they're looking for to represent the program's collective social identity. Either way, keep making art if it brings your life meaning and don't let the AFI decision weigh too heavily against your own self-worth as an artist. Good luck, people!


----------



## azi (Mar 14, 2018)

BlvckGods said:


> what up everybody, i applied for screenwriting to AFI, had my interview March 5th and i am now waiting on April 2nd


Were you there around 4 pm? Was it you that I saw with the administration?


----------



## BlvckGods (Mar 14, 2018)

azi said:


> Were you there around 4 pm? Was it you that I saw with the administration?



Yoooooo i was definitely there at 4!! Was you the director applicant i spoke to in the waiting area????


----------



## Teddy (Mar 15, 2018)

BlvckGods said:


> But who else applied and how are all of y'all feeling?


I interviewed on February 5, and I thought it went really well, although I don't feel I answered the question about what I want to write next perfectly. I told them about a concept I have started but not yet finished planning. They seemed a bit uncertain about it, so I briefly told them a few other things I want to write, and they seemed to like those ideas more. Maybe I'm dwelling on that too much. Overall, I felt I vibed well with the interviewers (Anna Thomas and Ed Decter) and was able to ask all the questions I have. It's my top choice - fingers crossed!

April 2 seems so close yet so far away.


----------



## Sunmin Inn (Mar 15, 2018)

civetta said:


> hey, I'm also an international applicant for the Screenwriting program and I didn't get any email from financial aid office. I don't know why we didn't get this email



Hey Civetta,

Sachin is right. Logically, Im positive that we internationals do not qualify for financial aid. So I think that we don't need to worry too much!

- Sunmin


----------



## azi (Mar 16, 2018)

BlvckGods said:


> Yoooooo i was definitely there at 4!! Was you the director applicant i spoke to in the waiting area????


I was the one who stepped in the admission and looked at you guys! I thought how you guys can be so relax!! I was so nervous.


----------



## BlvckGods (Mar 16, 2018)

azi said:


> I was the one who stepped in the admission and looked at you guys! I thought how you guys can be so relax!! I was so nervous.



Haha indeed...how did your interview go by the way???? How are you feeling?


----------



## azi (Mar 17, 2018)

BlvckGods said:


> Haha indeed...how did your interview go by the way???? How are you feeling?


,
The interview went very well. They talked to me for  45 minutes or so. I am based in New York so I had to explain for about 10-12 minutes why I preferred AFI program to NYU( They really loved my reasoning. I did such a good job! LOL!) I also realized they really loved my exercise submission. How was yours? Are you also a directing applicant?

I am very stressed waiting for the result. This one thing that I'm not sure of is that, based on my conversation with the admission, I thought they only notify you on April 2nd if you are rejected or waitlisted. I thought accepted applicants will be contacted earlier. I don't know. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Teddy (Mar 17, 2018)

azi said:


> ,
> The interview went very well. They talked to me for  45 minutes or so. I am based in New York so I had to explain for about 10-12 minutes why I preferred AFI program to NYU( They really loved my reasoning. I did such a good job! LOL!) I also realized they really loved my exercise submission. How was yours? Are you also a directing applicant?
> 
> I am very stressed waiting for the result. This one thing that I'm not sure of is that, based on my conversation with the admission, I thought they only notify you on April 2nd if you are rejected or waitlisted. I thought accepted applicants will be contacted earlier. I don't know. Maybe I'm wrong.



Congrats on a good interview. 

Just thought I'd let you know - they told me all decisions are April 2, which fits with last year's pattern, where all decisions (for screenwriters and directors) were April 4.


----------



## azi (Mar 17, 2018)

Teddy said:


> Congrats on a good interview.
> 
> Just thought I'd let you know - they told me all decisions are April 2, which fits with last year's pattern, where all decisions (for screenwriters and directors) were April 4.



Thank you for letting me know. It's a relief.  Did you apply for directing too?


----------



## BlvckGods (Mar 17, 2018)

azi said:


> ,
> The interview went very well. They talked to me for  45 minutes or so. I am based in New York so I had to explain for about 10-12 minutes why I preferred AFI program to NYU( They really loved my reasoning. I did such a good job! LOL!) I also realized they really loved my exercise submission. How was yours? Are you also a directing applicant?
> 
> I am very stressed waiting for the result. This one thing that I'm not sure of is that, based on my conversation with the admission, I thought they only notify you on April 2nd if you are rejected or waitlisted. I thought accepted applicants will be contacted earlier. I don't know. Maybe I'm wrong.



No, im jus a lowly screenwriting applicant lol. My interview went extremely well, they asked me all the wuestions i thought they would ask me, but I also asked them a bunch of questions which they seemed to appreciate. The strike i have against me (but might work in my favor who knows) is that i have no prior film experience whatsoever, so what i sent for my examples are basically my first scripts . Unfortunately ima narcissist and i have the audacity to think im pretty fucking dope and they should let me in hahahaha..and if they dont, they missed out. Paradoxically im humbled that i had the opportunity, to be chosen for an interview by such a prestigious institution.


----------



## Teddy (Mar 17, 2018)

azi said:


> Thank you for letting me know. It's a relief.  Did you apply for directing too?



No, like BlvckGods on here, I'm a screenwriter. I know this thread is labeled AFI Directing but there wasn't a screenwriting one so I kinda glommed on to here haha.

Hope we can all get in! It would be so cool if we/people on this thread ended up working together on a cycle film


----------



## alidir08 (Mar 18, 2018)

looking thru previous google spreadsheet years I can only think of one person who was wait listed without an interview to AFI directing. Can you guys think of anyone who was wait listed or accepted without an interview?


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 18, 2018)

Their website and materials specifically say an interview is required for acceptance, but that doesn't mean you can't get waitlisted as you saw on the spreadsheet. I didn't follow the AFI threads very well the last few years I've been active on these forums though so I can't speak to any anecdotal information that might be different than the official published AFI info.


----------



## azi (Mar 18, 2018)

BlvckGods said:


> No, im jus a lowly screenwriting applicant lol. My interview went extremely well, they asked me all the wuestions i thought they would ask me, but I also asked them a bunch of questions which they seemed to appreciate. The strike i have against me (but might work in my favor who knows) is that i have no prior film experience whatsoever, so what i sent for my examples are basically my first scripts . Unfortunately ima narcissist and i have the audacity to think im pretty fucking dope and they should let me in hahahaha..and if they dont, they missed out. Paradoxically im humbled that i had the opportunity, to be chosen for an interview by such a prestigious institution.


The


Teddy said:


> No, like BlvckGods on here, I'm a screenwriter. I know this thread is labeled AFI Directing but there wasn't a screenwriting one so I kinda glommed on to here haha.
> 
> Hope we can all get in! It would be so cool if we/people on this thread ended up working together on a cycle film


Fingers Crossed!


----------



## azi (Mar 18, 2018)

BlvckGods said:


> No, im jus a lowly screenwriting applicant lol. My interview went extremely well, they asked me all the wuestions i thought they would ask me, but I also asked them a bunch of questions which they seemed to appreciate. The strike i have against me (but might work in my favor who knows) is that i have no prior film experience whatsoever, so what i sent for my examples are basically my first scripts . Unfortunately ima narcissist and i have the audacity to think im pretty fucking dope and they should let me in hahahaha..and if they dont, they missed out. Paradoxically im humbled that i had the opportunity, to be chosen for an interview by such a prestigious institution.


It is a courageous act that you applied with no prior experience. Wish you good luck!


----------



## BlvckGods (Mar 19, 2018)

azi said:


> It is a courageous act that you applied with no prior experience. Wish you good luck!



Yea i think so..a bit scary following your dreams huh?


----------



## azi (Mar 21, 2018)

BlvckGods said:


> Yea i think so..a bit scary following your dreams huh?


You will be successful with or without a film school. That's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## BlvckGods (Mar 21, 2018)

azi said:


> You will be successful with or without a film school. That's what I keep telling myself.



FACTS! I fully intend to figure something out even if the film school thing don't work, and tbh it'll much cheaper lol


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Apr 2, 2018)

Todays the day! My guess I around 3pm EST -- that's roughly when we got our interview notifications. At least for the first round of them.


----------



## Zeno (Apr 2, 2018)

Just got an email saying I was accepted into the AFI Directing program! Hope good news for all still waiting to hear back from them!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Apr 2, 2018)

Zeno said:


> Just got an email saying I was accepted into the AFI Directing program for the class of! Hope good news for all still waiting to hear back from them!


I saw! Congratulations!! 
it's a no for me but honestly I've known in my gut for a while that the Chapman program better fits my needs. So although my ego is a little bruised (and really, it shouldn't be, it's rare to interview, let alone get in to AFI the first application like you did) I know that I'm better off for not having to make the hard choice.


----------



## Zeno (Apr 2, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> I saw! Congratulations!!
> it's a no for me but honestly I've known in my gut for a while that the Chapman program better fits my needs. So although my ego is a little bruised (and really, it shouldn't be, it's rare to interview, let alone get in to AFI the first application like you did) I know that I'm better off for not having to make the hard choice.


Frankly, getting to the interview stage is a big deal. Period. Truth be told, I didn't get that at NYU, UT Austin, or UCLA. Thought I'd get one at UCLA this year so that dinged my ego too. It's really a subjective process at a certain level -- for us and them. And it's probably fate that you got into the program that best fits your needs. I'd say Columbia and AFI are the better fit for me, rather than the aforementioned, and I'm lucky I got accepted this time. Frankly, your own hutzpah is really most of you getting a lot out of these programs, no matter the facade of prestige or attributes offered. Congrats again and wish you all the best!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Apr 2, 2018)

Zeno said:


> Frankly, getting to the interview stage is a big deal. Period. Truth be told, I didn't get that at NYU, UT Austin, or UCLA. Thought I'd get one at UCLA this year so that dinged my ego too. It's really a subjective process at a certain level -- for us and them. And it's probably fate that you got into the program that best fits your needs. I'd say Columbia and AFI are the better fit for me, rather than the aforementioned, and I'm lucky I got accepted this time. Frankly, your own hutzpah is really most of you getting a lot out of these programs, no matter the facade of prestige or attributes offered. Congrats again and wish you all the best!


Exactly. It's completely individual and I'm thrilled to know I'll be attending the program I think, after years of dealing with all of this insanity, is going to be perfect for my needs. Not just my wants, but my needs.


----------



## Tabramp (Apr 2, 2018)

Unfortunately, I have been denied. Just created an account to let you guys know. Also unfortunately, AFI was my first and only choice.

Was wondering if anyone knew anything about being listed as alternates, and if they were notified that they were an alternate in their original e-mail.

This was my first time applying to any Grad School. I’m 23, so I still got time. Got the interview so that was exciting. Perhaps next year. We’ll see...


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Apr 2, 2018)

Tabramp said:


> Unfortunately, I have been denied. Just created an account to let you guys know. Also unfortunately, AFI was my first an only choice.
> 
> Was wondering if anyone knew anything about being listed as alternates, and if they were notified that they were an alternate in their original e-mail.
> 
> This was my first time applying to any Grad School. I’m 23, so I still got time. Got the interview so that was exciting. Perhaps next year. We’ll see...


Yes you would be notified now that you are an alternate/waitlist. It wouldn't have been the denial email. Congrats on an interview at 23! That's a huge deal at AFI! Speaks very highly of your passion. Keep working, it sounds like you definitely have what it takes.


----------



## Shuyao Chen (Apr 2, 2018)

I GOT IT!!!!!


----------



## Jiaying Hu (Apr 2, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> Exactly. It's completely individual and I'm thrilled to know I'll be attending the program I think, after years of dealing with all of this insanity, is going to be perfect for my needs. Not just my wants, but my needs.


Hey! 
Just letting you know that I got accepted in AFI but rejected by Chapman.
Very interesting. lol


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Apr 2, 2018)

Jiaying Hu said:


> Hey!
> Just letting you know that I got accepted in AFI but rejected by Chapman.
> Very interesting. lol


Haha just goes to show you how competitive they both are and that you never know what factors are going into things!


----------



## Sachin Dheeraj (Apr 2, 2018)

Waitlisted. Don't know how to feel


----------



## Zeno (Apr 3, 2018)

Sachin Dheeraj said:


> Waitlisted. Don't know how to feel


You got into USC and UT Austin: the #1 ranked film school AND a top ten ranked, least expensive film school located in the penultimate festival city with a scholarship, respectively. Feel that you have already won the battle and now have a good decision to make! That is unless you wait.


----------



## Sachin Dheeraj (Apr 3, 2018)

Zeno said:


> You got into USC and UT Austin: the #1 ranked film school AND a top ten ranked, least expensive film school located in the penultimate festival city with a scholarship, respectively. Feel that you have already won the battle and now have a good decision to make! That is unless you wait.


Haha thanks Zeno! Yeah I think I have a good problem to deal with. Man, but the choice is really hard. Even after doing a thorough analysis on both schools, I'm still not sure. Pay more than $100k for a prestigious school like USC or study in a great indie-school like UTA for free. I'm attending the Admitted Students Day at USC on April 6th. Maybe that'll help. Anyways, congratulations on getting into your top choice!!! Your hardwork and perseverance has definitely paid off. Be curious to know what you've decided. AFI or Columbia? I'm sure you'll succeed no matter where


----------



## Ram GM (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi I got into AFI Directing! I have to choose between AFI and LMU now. I'm 24, international, and this is my first time applying. Some people say AFI is only for pros and I consider myself a semi-pro(well kinda). Would it be in any way tough for me to make it thru the program? Should I go with LMU? Thoughts?!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Apr 5, 2018)

Ram GM said:


> Hi I got into AFI Directing! I have to choose between AFI and LMU now. I'm 24, international, and this is my first time applying. Some people say AFI is only for pros and I consider myself a semi-pro(well kinda). Would it be in any way tough for me to make it thru the program? Should I go with LMU? Thoughts?!


Both schools have their directing curriculum posted. I would suggest comparing the two and seeing what suits your needs best. As someone who works in film education at the undergrad level, I think that without extensive experience on large sets, it's valuable to learn about all areas of production, which is not possible at a conservatory like AFI. At AFI you will only be directing. 

My personal philosophy can be summed up by a Christopher Nolan (paraphrased) quote - "Directors should be mediocre at every department and spend time working in each of them before directing." But you may feel differently about how you want to approach directing and your studies. Which is why I say to look at the classes you're required to take. I think people forget to do this when choosing schools.


----------



## Ram GM (Apr 12, 2018)

@IndecisiveElle Thank you so much for the perspective. I'll look into all things before taking a decision. And btw any of you guys get ur Scholarship decision from AFI yet? I was told we'll get it this week, but it's Friday already!


----------



## Zeno (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks for the question, Ram, and congrats! I was not offered a scholarship but I tend to think that they reserve the majority of funds for international students given that they don't have access to the same level of financial aid domestic folks do. For me, it's now between this program and Columbia. A lot depends on additional scholarship funds freeing up when the "deck gets reshuffled" next week. Specifically, Columbia's April 17th deposit deadline reconfiguring things in advance of AFI's May 1st deposit deadline.


----------



## civetta (Apr 14, 2018)

Zeno said:


> Thanks for the question, Ram, and congrats! I was not offered a scholarship but I tend to think that they reserve the majority of funds for international students given that they don't have access to the same level of financial aid domestic folks do. For me, it's now between this program and Columbia. A lot depends on additional scholarship funds freeing up when the "deck gets reshuffled" next week. Specifically, Columbia's April 17th deposit deadline reconfiguring things in advance of AFI's May 1st deposit deadline.


have you applied for the scholarship?


----------



## Zeno (Apr 15, 2018)

I did apply for the AFI scholarship but did not receive it on the first pass. Thus far, I'm being offered the Stafford and Grad Plus loans. The latter are comparably high interest rate and are recommend to be more bridge loans, not the bulk of funds (despite what school financial aid officers say), for these reasons. For me, this seems like a tricky deal. We are talking hundreds of thousands of dollars of debt weighing on one's future. It's a gamble, is all. And it falls on the individual student's shoulders. But, like I say, deposit deadlines syphon students off to other schools and their scholarship funds become available. So, I'm hoping for luck on the second pass.


----------



## Ram GM (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi @Zeno thanks for the reply mate! Sadly I wasn't given the scholarship by AFI too! Congrats with the Columbia admit! Heard that is a such a prestigious school, a friend of mine is going there too. I am international applicant and I can't hope to attend AFI without a scholarship and it's so hard to secure loans back home. Let us hope for the best!

And does AFI reallot Scholarships after the May 1 deadline too?


----------



## Zeno (Apr 18, 2018)

Ram GM said:


> Hi @Zeno thanks for the reply mate! Sadly I wasn't given the scholarship by AFI too! Congrats with the Columbia admit! Heard that is a such a prestigious school, a friend of mine is going there too. I am international applicant and I can't hope to attend AFI without a scholarship and it's so hard to secure loans back home. Let us hope for the best!
> 
> And does AFI reallot Scholarships after the May 1 deadline too?


Such is life, Ram. Regardless, it's true that it's humbling just to get into these schools. Certainly was a pleasant surprise for me. Your story humbles me further given you're international and, therefore, education loans are tough for you to obtain. Nevertheless, unofficially they can re-allot but I'm not sure about protocol, specifically after the deposit deadline. I'll say that I think it's worth it to hold your place just in case they do or you find other outlets on your own. You just never know what's possible.

Look, I'm a working class type guy these days so plunking down these deposits is not easy. It's actually kinda rough. But, I didn't get this far to not push to the goal. Here's hoping the best for you, me, and all here but I recommend that you explore all options. For me, that may be loans at a high interest rate in whole or part but I realize that's a blessing in disguise comparably. Ideally, scholarships get freed up or I find another option. The debt does petrify me. But, the alternative is not going and that'd be a waste of a rare opportunity.


----------



## Ram GM (May 22, 2018)

Hey everyone I started a WhatsApp group for AFI Incoming Fellows!

AFI Class of 2020

Let's connect and start working even before classes start ☺️


----------

